# Fountain pens in demand?



## Woodchipper (Dec 20, 2021)

Before the Covid hit, the lady at the local  museum said there was a demand for fountain pens. Seems the younger generation is foregoing email and texts and actually writing notes. The fountain pen is a way of showing a bit of "class" with the notes. Anyone seen this in your market area?


----------



## RGVPens (Dec 20, 2021)

Sounds interesting. I've never made one, thinking that no one would ever buy an "old style" pen. I would like to know this also!


----------



## Bstrauch (Dec 20, 2021)

Not sure about the "market", but I had all of my nieces and nephews specifically ask for fountain pens for their birthdays. (16-22 years old).  I was surprised at the genuine interest they had.


----------



## Monty (Dec 20, 2021)

I had a young man purchase one. Said he would use it for his sketches.


----------



## CjG78 (Dec 20, 2021)

I have tapped into a whole new universe of fountain pen enthusiasts. There are collectors with tons of thousands of pens, there are collectors with thousands and there are collectors with a few. 
Writing is very popular. Not so much as a form of communication these days, but an art expression, pastime, or just having a collection of nice small things.


----------



## danhoke (Dec 20, 2021)

I have a nephew who is about 40 years old and he was delighted when I gave him one of my fountain pens. He proudly displays it on his desk at work.


----------



## KMCloonan (Dec 21, 2021)

I can say that Fountain Pen enthusiasts/collectors have very strong opinions about what makes a good fountain pen. And it's usually not the body or cap of the pen. It's the nib and ink delivery. If the pen does not write smoothly, it may look perfect, but it's useless to a hard-core FP user. There is a whole other culture and I am just now trying to learn about it.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 21, 2021)

I believe it was Thomas Edison who said,"We'll make electricity so cheap, only the rich will burn candles.


----------



## Fine Engineer (Jan 9, 2022)

CjG78 said:


> I have tapped into a whole new universe of fountain pen enthusiasts. There are collectors with tons of thousands of pens, there are collectors with thousands and there are collectors with a few.
> Writing is very popular. Not so much as a form of communication these days, but an art expression, pastime, or just having a collection of nice small things.


I have been surprised as well the interest in fountain pens. I watched one video on YouTube about them, and now my feed is full of them. There was one with a guy comparing a $10 pen to an $800, and to a $2800 one. None of the expensive ones seemed to write any better than the $10 one, but the cost seemed to be in the pen body. 

From a commercial standpoint, fountain pens might be the way to go. Find some very good, or even exclusive components, find a signature style, and work that market.


----------

